# A lot of new people turning pens ...



## Willee

I see a lot of new people starting into pen turning lately.
Even the woodworking magazines now have color adds for people selling wood turned pens and supplies. Some are full page adds.
Apparently there are large enough number of pen turners now to support new suppliers
other than the three or four that have been in the business since 1998 or before.

Web sites offering wood pens have sprung up like spring weeds after a heavy rain.
Some selling their Slimline pens for as low as $15.
Is this a good thing or a bad thing?

How will all the new pen turners effect the sales of pens?
When I first started turning pens about 10 years ago I was the only one in Corpus Christi Texas that I knew about. Now there are several.

Do you think most will still be turning and selling 5 years from now?

If you have been turning pens and selling them for a while what do you do to make them unique and different from what everyone else is making?

Do you stick to just a few styles or do you make them all?


----------



## Willee

*Looking for the cheap wood pens ...*

I used to by cheap wood pens (rosewood) on ebay.
These were the ones made for lazer engravers to engrave and sell to customers without actually making the pen itself.
I would buy them for $3 (rosewood with a golf club clip) and sell them for $6 to people that thought my hand made pens were too expensive.

Now I dont see them for sale anymore.

Anyone know of a source?


----------



## scotirish

*About 1992 or 1993 I was selling slimline pens with cocobola wood for as much as $85.00.  They sold for $95.00 at a high end craft sale so I dropped the price $10.00 as I did not sell at craft shows.
As to the sales today I do not sell anymore as I do not want to deal with the finicky public.  They expect perfection and want to pay garage sale price for it.  I don't think you will be able to overcome those who sell to individuals at a low price.  I for myself I am happy to see the increase in pen makers as it increases the knowledge base.  Any keep turning and the most important part; be happy doing it!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## Texatdurango

Willee said:


> I see a lot of new people starting into pen turning lately.
> 
> It seems like the past year has seen a large growth in IAP membership and if that is any baramoter then I would say pen making is definately on the rise.  But, from my observations, many of the newer members are younger folks, and judging from some of their posts, are using dad's tools or a neighbors tools and are out to get rich quick making pens.  I don't see these folks sticking around long once they realize that making pens won't get them their first Porche!
> 
> How will all the new pen turners effect the sales of pens?
> 
> I'm not sure about sales in general but like myself, many fellow "baby boomers" are taking up pen turning for the fun of it and like myself, they will need to sell their pens to keep the living room bookshelf from over flowing once all their friends are saturated with their pens.
> 
> I remember last year in a thread about profit expectations from pen making, a member made the comment... "I won't even go near my lathe unless I could make $50 per hour!"
> 
> I think these people are in for a rude awakening when they try to price their pens too high to meet their goals, especially when there are now more and more pen makers out there that don't have to get rich overnight making pens.
> 
> There is probably enough room for everyone selling their pens, I just think some might have to reprice their work to stay competitive.


----------



## DCBluesman

I'm with you, George.  We have almost 10,000 'members', yet I doubt more than 1000 of them are still making pens.  From what I have observed over the past 6 years, the average pen maker lasts about 18 months.  They see that it's not a get rich quick hobby and move on after selling to the family, friends and co-workers.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Don't give up your 'daytime' job anytime soon. Very few can make a decent coin in selling pens.


----------



## gr8danish

True, true & true!!!

I know I'm new to the board, but not exactly new to turning pens. For me, it's just a fun hobby. While I only stick to turning (nearly) kit-less custom pens, and most of them are farily intricate, I don't expect to make much $$$ doing it.

If I can make my hobby pay for itself & maybe give me cigarette and beer money, then I'm content. It's too hard to compete in the world market with companies like MB, Waterman, Namiki, Faber-Castel, etc. etc. etc.

IMO, most of the "high-end" pens aren't really that spectacular. HOWEVER, the people that buy them (for the most part) are more interested in the label than the quality of the product. I call it the "Rolex Syndrome." Rolex is the world's WORST timekeeping movement, and yet people pay thousands of dollars for them because it is a status symbol.


----------



## RDH79

Georges post (I remember last year in a thread about profit expectations from pen making, a member made the comment... "I won't even go near my lathe unless I could make $50 per hour!" )

I wonder if who said that is still making pens? I figure on a good day if I make $5/hr.  (WalMart pays better) I done good. I thought it would be a big money maker also but figured out there is more to it than making and selling the pens.


----------



## ed4copies

SELLING is an art.

The pen is worth what YOU believe it is worth---the customer will never perceive more value than you do.

So, make the greatest pen in the world--but learn HOW to SELL it and you will be better rewarded for your efforts.


----------



## Russianwolf

hold it..... we're trying to make real money at this?????!?!?!??!?!?!

I've always had the, "if I can get it to pay for itself, I'll be happy" attitude and it's worked for the most part. Heck I've probably turned an actual profit, but the money seems to disappear when LOML finds out I made a sale. But turn about is fair play, I'm going to make some glass jewelry and get her to sell it to her friends.:tongue:


----------



## MatthewZS

*My 2 cents...*

I played with penmaking years ago, and only recently started again.  I do it as a hobby because I enjoy it, it's relaxing and satisfying.  I'm not going to ignore the fact that it can... if you play your cards right..... pay for itself perhaps... maybe even put a little money in pocket, but I'm also NOT going to be terribly dissapointed when it doesn't pay for my early retirement in bermuda.


Moral of this story : I'm going to TRY to make some money.... cause there is SOME to be made but MOSTLY I'm havin fun!


----------



## glycerine

Texatdurango said:


> It seems like the past year has seen a large growth in IAP membership and if that is any baramoter then I would say pen making is definately on the rise. But, from my observations, many of the newer members are younger folks, and judging from some of their posts, are using dad's tools or a neighbors tools and are out to get rich quick making pens. I don't see these folks sticking around long once they realize that making pens won't get them their first Porche!


 
I think you are right for the most part. I guess it depends on how you define "young", but I am 32, I've always enjoyed making things and right now, this is very much a hobby for me. I make enough money to afford my own tools thankfully (from my "real" job, not from penturning), so I'll probably stick with it. It's not something I see myself quitting after a year or two. I think woodturning in general will be a lifelong hobby for me, and if it's never more than that, then that's fine. I didn't get into it with the expectations of making money from it.
I think alot of the folks who do this for a living are probably older, possibly retired, empty nesters and have the time to travel and do shows, craft fairs, etc.
I have a day job, a wife and two young daughters to keep me busy. Which is why I haven't posted a pen in forever, because I haven't turned one in forever!
I agree that the new folks who are in it for the money will probably not be in it for long. It's an awesome hobby, but I think it takes a special person to stick with it as a business.


----------



## mick

ed4copies said:


> SELLING is an art.
> 
> The pen is worth what YOU believe it is worth---the customer will never perceive more value than you do.
> 
> So, make the greatest pen in the world--but learn HOW to SELL it and you will be better rewarded for your efforts.


 
Thanks Ed, maybe some of the nay-sayers need to learn salesmanship. As you've said before, pens don't sell themselves. You need to believe what you are selling has value...and make your potential customer think they need what your selling. 
The big thing when confronting the ever growing numbers of turners is to produce a quality product and a product memorable enough that people come back to you time and time again. A large part of my business is RETURN customers. This is what will sustain a business.
I try not to worry too much over new turners who appear at some of the shows I do....as Lou said in his post, The average penturner lasts 18 months. Chances are they if I see them at one show...they won't be there next year. They discover just how much work goes into shows, lose their enthusiasm or move on to another hobby. We're in our 6th season of shows. We've worked hard and built a steady customer base..that doesn't come overnight. I feel I've established a presence, at least in the area we do shows....So while I wish all the new turner all the luck in marketing and selling their product, it isn't changing the way I do things....yet.:biggrin:


----------



## Drew Croy

I never expected to make any money.  I do it because I like it and it's relaxing.  I posted a few pictures to my facebook page and sold 6 slimline pens in 2 hours to people that wanted to give them as Christmas gifts.  I find that I make about 15 bucks an hour if I'm careful with my raw material prices.  Since I never expected to get rich, I'm pleasantly surprised when I make a few bucks.  

To tell you the truth I planned on making and collecting my pens for me.  It makes me kinda sad when I sell one since I'll never really ever be able to get that piece of art back.  I don't price my stuff very high at all.  I'm not competing with any guys at any craft shows so I just sell them for about 20 bucks.  I figure I have about 3 bucks in it and 30-40 minutes of my time so thats fair.  I suppose if I were trying to sell them I might price them at 35+.

I make a small fortune on corian pipes though.  Less than 10 cents in the material and 15 minutes of lathe time for 10 bucks.  I probably make 10-15 pipes a week and never have trouble selling them to specialty tobacco shops.


----------



## Texatdurango

Drew Croy said:


> ....I make a small fortune on* corian pipes* though. Less than 10 cents in the material and 15 minutes of lathe time for 10 bucks. I probably make 10-15 pipes a week and never have trouble selling them to specialty tobacco shops.


 
*Corian pipes*........ that's something I'd pay good money to see! 
Got any photos?


----------



## Smitty37

*Tough Economic Times*

I think the increase is related to the tough unemployment times...lots of folks out of work and with time on their hands.  Lots of forced early retirement folks with little chance of nailing down a new job right now and the internet showing lots of folks selling pens.  Not overly expensive to get in to...and the teaser of the possibility  of the hobby paying for itself.

The up side is that it could be creating a larger market as more people get exposed to the pen beyond the papermate and bic.


----------



## pensmyth

We're spose to sell the pens we make?....Damik, I don't remember reading that in the brochure.....:embarrassed:


----------



## Glenn McCullough

I think alot of new members and penturners see some of the great sites our members have and think because they have a website, they are making a killing. I bet that of those who pay to have a site,  hardly covers its own cost and more sales are generated by word of mouth. 
I have been lucky that I am a sales manager (31 years), good at making and selling my product. I am also lucky to have a great resource in a company of about 2500 of which 1500 are sales people who order my pens. I sell, on average, 100 pens per year for the last 6 years. My slims start at $35.00. I dont do shows anymore and have sold maybe a dozen pens from my blog. the rest is word of mouth..thank goodness I have a big mouth.


----------



## Seer

I got into this to do something besides sit on a computer all day.  This allows me to relax and make a little money to support my hobby/business.  My sales are mostly from where I carry my pens around and show them at clients sites to salesmen and others where 1 sale will generate others and sometimes a larger sale which is an added pleasure to see others enjoy my work.  I have a website that has generated a few sales but then the website and blog is something to get the word out and it does.  I hope to get more sales as I get more into this but it is the enjoyment of creating something that I really like.  Do I plan to get rich doing this, not a snowballs chance in heck, but to help me afford this I hope I can.
Jerry


----------



## bradbn4

I can understand the boom - burst - boom cycle.
I still make a few dozen pens here and there - but not over a weekend anymore.
It's fun, relaxing - and heck - I just re organized my little stashes of pen kits, and blanks and found out that stash is no where "little".

I don't sell my pens - but I have traded for them for food...as in  you have to give food for the local food bank.   

Some folks like yoyospin can make a fair living at semi-retirement - some can pick up some good money selling tools....

I just do it to relax - blow off steam - maybe even because I could use a new pen for someone's going away gift at work. 

Brad - in Colorado


----------



## G1Pens

I am one of the newbies. I am a baby boomer. I have a friend who turns pens and it looks like a fun hobby. I have always had a thing for pens so it seems like a good fit for me.

I am hoping to sell some pens. I don't expect to make a killing, much less a living. What I would like is to pay for the hobby and maybe make a few extra bucks in the process. Is that reasonable? (Assuming I can produce quality product).

I am actually at the beginning stages of this adventure. I haven't even purchased equipment and stock yet. So I am about as green as you will see in this forum.


----------



## skywizzard

First of all, you must enjoy turning.  Then do the best quality work you are capable of; don't give them away but price at a fair price for the quality and you will sell.  I sold two pens on a flight from Minnesota to Atlanta this weekend.  I was just showing a small portfolio I had to a friend seated next to me.  An airline employee flying standby seated across the isle asked to see the pens.  Purchased two, a cigar and a Jr. Gent.  $120 total....


----------



## Scratch

The best advice I ever got when I started turning was:
"Don't do it for the money because you'll be disappointed.
Enjoy making pens and make the best pen you can. The
sales will come". Good advice, My hobby now pays for itself!


----------



## GaryMGg

I got into this addiction because I'd seen some artwork called pens by some guy
named Eagle at a BBQ in Orlando. :biggrin:
The other fine penmaker there was BrokenBit (Bernie).
I had no thought about making money.
I just saw some really cool looking pens and knew I wanted to try it.
Eagle and a few others encouraged me to market my pens and I did pretty well for a while.
Oddly, as the economy got worse, my day job has gotten busier and busier and my pen-turning time is way, way down.
All things in their time.


----------



## Smitty37

*Not a matter of get rich*



DCBluesman said:


> I'm with you, George. We have almost 10,000 'members', yet I doubt more than 1000 of them are still making pens. From what I have observed over the past 6 years, the average pen maker lasts about 18 months. They see that it's not a get rich quick hobby and move on after selling to the family, friends and co-workers.


My personal opinion is that people leave the hobby more because the cant' get "rid" rather than because they can't get rich. Once you've given to all the family and friends the pens start piling up and pretty soon the house full and what does abody do with them? 

Awhile ago I had about 90 or 95 slimlines. Haven't turned a pen in 6 months, now I'm getting back to it. But I won't be doing slims...I'll do something else until all the family and friends have one of the next style.

It is an expensive hobby...when a turner gets to the out-of-pocket cost of $10 for the kits and another $5.00 for a blank 2 pens a week will end up costing $around $800.00 per year And, with dozens of them around the hobbiest must either find a venue to sell them,start turning other things, quit the hobby altogether, or, cut way back on the turning.


----------



## bitshird

You guys get money for pens?? I'm gonna quit my day job and try making pens for a living !!!


----------

